# M1SF1T - first journal, 2021, SW Ontario.



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm very glad that I found this forum. I wish I found it a couple years ago! Over the past couple weeks I've been learning a lot scouring through past threads, and especially from reading many of your lawn journals.

So I thought I'd put together my own journal, what I've done until now, and where I'm at today. I'm going to focus this journal on my ~2200ft² front lawn. and maybe I'll find a path to the next level as I go through my journey into more thoughtful lawn care.

I'm on my second season in a new to me house in SW Ontario (GTA). We have zone irrigation for lawns and beds, but unfortunately the condition of the lawns, particularly the front, was very poor when I took over, starved, very bare, compacted with tons of thick thatch. I was over run with weeds, lots and lots of oxalis, some clover, annual blue grass, and lots of violet, and some others I couldn't identify.

I started last year with addressing the weeds. I tried the iron based Ortho Weed B Gon concentrate and I managed to horribly discolour my grass and not kill any weeds. So I found some 3 way on ebay which did a reasonable job thinning the oxalis, I pulled all the violets by hand which took days. I core aerated, overseeded, watered regularly. I put down some Act-sol 5-3-2 pellet manure. In hindsight I realize however that I neither fertilised or watered enough.

This year I started spring without much direction on what to do, there was still a lot of bare area in the centre of the lawn and weed pressure.

I started by putting down some more Acti-sol(not enough again) and one broadcast of 3 way mixed with Green With Envy 16-8-3 liquid fert.

I followed that with core aeration, raked out lots of thatch, and spread some composted manure and seed in my thin centre area. I spent my in-between moments sitting in the grass and pulling weeds.

I started to see it coming around a bit

I used Scotts Turf builder in May (30-0-3 maybe) per the label rate which i think is about .70lbs N/m.

I haven't done a soil test yet - I probably will next spring, but somehow around the end of last month I decided I needed more organic matter in the lawn to help break down thatch and improve my soil. I sprayed some 0-0-4 kelp we had for our vegetable garden and put down 22lbs of Turf Shark Alfalfa with Kelp 5-1-5 (0.5 lbs N/m). I also sprayed some other products we use for our vegetable gardens, "Carbon Grow/Plant XL" is basically a humic/fulvic/trace elements/bacteria mix meant to boosts roots and soil and "Cal-Max" 2-0-0 which is calcium, magnesium, iron and other stuff...

As I said... "not much direction" just doing stuff to the lawn.... hoping for the best LOL...

Somewhere in there, about 2 weeks ago I saw a few LCN videos and found this forum...

There has been some good response I think to what I've done so far, it's far better than where I started last year, but I feel like everything I've been learning from all you will help me take it to the next step.

I've adjusted my irrigation, I'm tracking rainfall levels and adjusting my weekly watering accordingly. I've gone shopping... my "Gardeners Pantry" order of humic powder, more kelp, molasses, EM, and sea minerals arrived yesterday, a lot of that will go into our vegetable and flower gardens too, but I'm all for putting some down on the lawn. "Seedworld" arrived today with a pre-m, some other control items, and surfacant to compliment the 3 way and MSO I already have. I picked up some urea too and will fertilize to some of the recommendations that I'm reading here, fall blitz, etc.

So that's where I'm coming from and where I'm at today... and thanks for reading my story and for any contributions or advice you can offer. I look forward to any comments and sharing more as I learn.

Here's a few pictures after today's mow...

HOC 2 15/16" which is the highest setting for my mower.

Following the cut I applied EM 3oz/m with a hose end sprayer.







Products on hand:


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

One thing I am wondering since I now have a pre-m option...

I realize that it should have been applied earlier as the soil temps came up, but am I better late than never? Any benefit to applying now?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

If you're seeding this fall, I'd leave the pre-m for next year. Just load up the soil with the good stuff for next year. You can definitely do a soil test now, to set yourself up for a good seeding session.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi doverosx

Should I overseed this fall?

I thought I might want to work on levelling some low points for sure... when's the best time to do that in our climate?

Here's some pics I found from a few weeks ago...

Closer up shots of some of the thinner areas near the middle. There was also a noticable difference in green shade, I assumed maybe from uneven distribution of composted manure?

I think the colour is darker and the lawn is thickening in just a few weeks... we had some hot weather through there too which couldn't have been easy on it.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Great to see you over here! Lawn is looking pretty nice, do you have a striping kit!?

I was also putting off the sprinkler head replacement but it's super easy as long as the riser doesn't break


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks Chuuurles.

I don't have a stripimg kit... I just drop the deck a couple notches and walk the mow again... kinda cheezy, but it lays down alright. I've thought about making my own stripimg kit... but that's like changing sprinkler heads, keeps getting kicked down the way.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

M1SF1T said:


> Thanks Chuuurles.
> 
> I don't have a stripimg kit... I just drop the deck a couple notches and walk the mow again... kinda cheezy, but it lays down alright. I've thought about making my own stripimg kit... but that's like changing sprinkler heads, keeps getting kicked down the way.


It works! Neighbours must be loving it lol


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice work! Stripes look great! I'm in the same boat, I ended up getting some pre-m later in the Spring so I held off. And I'll need to do some overseeding of patchy areas this fall, but that means I can't put down pre-m so will have to wait till next Spring to apply it.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

After getting inspired by Chuuurles sprinkler excavation I dug into one of my sprinkler issues this morning,

This rotor is on the edge of the lawn along my neighbour's driveway. I suspect it gets driven over at times, particularly in the winter, and was shifted pointing down into the grass and not stopping on the left side where it should thus wasting water on the neighbours driveway.



A little digging around the head I managed to shift it back upright, I aligned the left stop better and reset the right stop.



I had a bit of water in my hole so I'm wondering if it might leak too, but I was messing with it and setting the stops while it was running so could be from that... So I decided to put the dirt and grass back and monitor if a full replacement is in order.



That side of my lawn is kinda my problem side in general... driven on by the neighbours, salt damaged in the winter, and with the irregular asphalt driveway edge it's not up to the way I like my other edges... I just quickly run a stick edger down it and try not to look over there much.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Chuuurles said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Chuuurles.
> ...


Neighbour's lawn...



LOL...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I think you're going to be happier with an overseed in mid to late August. See if you can get your hands on a PRG blend to get quick germination. You can do this in conjunction with levelling.

You have quite a few thin/bare spots that likely won't fill in with nitrogen alone.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

amartin003 said:


> Nice work! Stripes look great! I'm in the same boat, I ended up getting some pre-m later in the Spring so I held off. And I'll need to do some overseeding of patchy areas this fall, but that means I can't put down pre-m so will have to wait till next Spring to apply it.


Thanks! I kinda like it too... I might have to get some supplies and try building a striper.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

@Harts 
Thanks, I'm sure you're right...

I really want to level the low points too.

Can I seed and put sand down at the same time? I'm still trying to wrap my head around for the best way/order to level would be. All at once? Bit at a time?

I see "Turf Shark" sells a granular compost, SRPR seed blend, a nursery near me varied their products.

Or would I be better with just a straight seed product? I see OSC has a perennial rye.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Levelling is not a one time thing. Soil settles; so sand is best. Grass will grow in sand. In fact another local member did sand and seed and it turned out fine. Check out this video, and yes, that's the guy from Kiss 92.5.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKz6X85bUfk

You do not want to put down more than 0.25 to 0.5" of sand at a time.

If you have deeper spots, you'll want to use soil to bring it up and then do sand in subsequent years.

My advice is to do what's best/easiest for you and your budget.

My recommendation is to scalp as low as your mower will go. Like really really low. Rent a power rake and go to town on the lawn in two directions. Rake up the debris. Bring in soil and level then seed. Cut when the new grass reaches 2" - do not let it get taller. Do this for 3-4 successive mows then adjust your height of cut to what you normally do.

Keep it moist throughout the day for a few weeks. After your first cut, back off the frequency of water but increase the duration. Do this change weekly until you're watering twice a week at 0.5".


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Great info Hart's.

Thanks for your patience breaking it down for me.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Feel free to reach out anytime.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

After applying the EM on Tuesday, I thought that some molasses, humic, and sea minerals would be a good follow up.

1 oz molasses/1000
2tbsp humic powder/1000
200ml sea minerals/1000

I applied them all diluted and through an Ortho sprayer, but I was getting some clogging issues, took the filter off and that was better, but the rate still seemed inconsistent...

Ran the irrigation and watered everything in this morning.

I'm not confident the application was very even! But I don't think there will be any detriment due the nature of the products and the dilution.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

I've been looking at available PRG blends.

I found General Seed Company close to me has several PRG blends designed for overseeding.

QUICK CATCH LS™
33% Slider LS™ Perennial Ryegrass
33% Torsion LS™ Perennial Ryegrass
34% Grand Slam GLD Perennial Ryegrass
Quick Catch LS™ is a great mixture for over seeding or patching up bare spots.

DELUXE OVERSEED LS™
20% Kentucky Bluegrass
20% Creeping Red Fescue
30% Slider LS™ Perennial Ryegrass
30% Torsion LS™ Perennial Ryegrass
Deluxe Overseed LS™ A good solid mixture for over seeding on most soil types with endophyte enhanced Ryegrass.

OVERSEED
20% Kentucky Bluegrass
20% Creeping Red Fescue
60% Turf Type Perennial Ryegrass
Overseed is ideal for overseeding an existing lawn.

SPORTS FIELD OVERSEED LS™
20% Volt Kentucky Bluegrass
20% Cardinal II Creeping Red Fescue
30% Slider LS™ Perennial Ryegrass
30% Torsion LS™ Perennial Ryegrass
Sports Field Overseed LS™ is specifically designed for overseeding existing sports fields.

I also checked my preferred local garden centre who have:

Quick Overseed LS 
Kentucky Blue Grass 20%
Creeping Red Fescue 20%
Slider LS Perennial Ryegrass 30%
Torsion LS Perennial Ryegrass 30%

Hardilawn mixture
Dynamite LS Tall Fescue 70%
Sienna LS Perennial Ryegrass 15% 
Insight LS Perennial Ryegrass 15%

Among a few others...

Does anyone have any experience with similar blends?

I'm guessing any of them will be a reasonable choice for me, but I've never really paid much attention to my seed selection in the past... just bought a bag of Scotts...

On the lawn, I sprayed a low dose of N 0.1lbs/m and 200 ml of kelp yesterday evening, watered in with the rain today...

Hoping for a dry day and a mow tomorrow!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Sportsfield Overseed LS caught my eye. It has all of the specific cultivars listed, so you can look them up on NTEP (or anything more specific to your area in CA). I ran across Cardinal II recently, when looking it up for someone, and it has good ratings. I haven't looked up the others, but some of the names sound familiar.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks Chris Li,

I've been reading about some of the varieties and blend from what I can find. Honestly they all sound pretty good... I guess it's a lot of marketing material too.

Would I be better to get an all PRG blend like the Quick Catch LS for something that established quickly and easily? Or would a blend like the Sportsfield Overseed LS or Deluxe Overseed LS with some KBG and creeping red fescue be a more desirable product?

As I mentioned... I haven't really thought much about seed before, but I'm hoping to get everything in place this week so I am ready in August.

I've started to work a bit of top soil into my dips and low points... a little at time for now.

Mowed and edged this morning.







Looks like a puff ball coming up near the white oak.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

:thumbup: Looking really great, very green compared to my front yard.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks Chuuurles! You are very modest though, your yard looks great!


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Picked up some seed today for overseeding end of August from General Seed which is pretty local to my location.

I'm kinda kicking myself though...

I spoke with them on the phone and they were out of the Quick Catch LS (1st choice) and Sports Field Overseed LS (2nd choice), but I understood that they had the Deluxe Overseed LS (3rd choice) so I went to grab that... Once I was there they apparently didn't have it though and they sold me the regular Overseed mix.

In my research I saw the Quick Catch LS and Deluxe Overseed LS was at a farm store about an hour away and for $1 less than I just paid for the 25lbs.

In hindsight I wish I went to get that... unfortunately continuation bias to buying grass seed today won out.

I guess I saved myself a couple hours driving at least.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Picked up a Toro striping kit on amazon.ca... arrived yesterday,

It attached to my little Makita mower without any trouble.

I thought it would stripe way better than my budget drop the deck and walk the mow again technique, but I can't see much difference.

I actually found it a little harder to keep my lines and I still walked the mow again anyway to define them a bit better. That may be because my mower is actually narrower @18" vs the 20-22" this system is made for, it may be because it will take a little getting used to... or maybe I might have to get a new bigger mower to attach to it...


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

M1SF1T said:


> Picked up a Toro striping kit on amazon.ca... arrived yesterday,
> 
> It attached to my little Makita mower without any trouble.
> 
> ...


Stripes are popping, however I see a reel mower in your future


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Chuuurles said:


> Stripes are popping, however I see a reel mower in your future


LOL... I kinda see that too... but I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You're putting your neighbors to shame! Stripes look great!


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks Chris!

I'm having a ton of fun working and tinkering on the lawn.

I was working in the backyard vegetable and flower gardens tonight watering, fertilizing... but found myself back on the lawn out front after a while... pulling the weeds that endure, clearing the mess the squirrels drop from the maple tree, and I put down a 20lbs. bag of Sustane 8-2-4.

I haven't watered since in rained on Sunday and Monday, I'll run the sprinklers tomorrow morning.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

It's been pretty quiet on the lawn . Big rain Friday night into Saturday was very needed even though I irrigated early Friday.

I added some Quinclorac to a liter of Par 3 I had mixed up and spot sprayed some crab grass areas I had. Wow. It must have melted it. The crab grass is just gone now a couple days later, I can't even find like dried up bits or anything.

I'm noticing some tip browning even though I recently sharpened my mower blade. Went for sharp sharp, not butter knife sharp. Maybe I need to dress that edge again.







I've also become a little distracted the past few days over a carpenter ant problem in my coach house... little devils left a pile of frass of primarily foam insulation specs that dropped and settled on my tv and "hifi" area... luckily my recent SW order included Dominion Imidacloprid. Not what I bought it for, but label says it's suitable for the job. So I've sprayed the areas I've tracked them to in and out.

I want them gone though, so it's also given me the opportunity to put in another SW order sooner than I thought as I'm going to get some additional items to support the effort. Probably Taurus, and gel and granular bait. I may be going a bit nuclear on them... but I want to avoid an exterminator and I'm going for a total wipe out... LOL... Anyone reading with experience please do advise.

As it relates to the lawn though, it gives me a chance also to add a couple things to my order Mesotrione (generic Tenacity) for a pre-m with my planned August overseed, Triclopyr 4, as an addition to my Par 3, Quinclorac arsenal, and a second fungicide (Myclobutanil) to go with the Propiconazole I already have as I understand it's good to vary application and avoid creating resistant fungi.

Lots of thunderstorms in the forecast over the next several days, hoping to get a cool down and enough of a dry spell somewhere in there to get a mow in... or maybe even this evening if I can... fingers crossed!

edited to correct irrigation day... man these covid days just keep blending together...


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

M1SF1T said:


> I'm noticing some tip browning even though I recently sharpened my mower blade. Went for sharp sharp, not butter knife sharp. Maybe I need to dress that edge again.


Solid update. I noticed something very similar after sharpening my blades sharp sharp as you say. I wonder if we are doing something wrong?


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Chuuurles said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> > I'm noticing some tip browning even though I recently sharpened my mower blade. Went for sharp sharp, not butter knife sharp. Maybe I need to dress that edge again.
> ...


I was thinking maybe I used too coarse a wheel... I'm going to dress it with a finer disc and see if that helps.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Yesterday was pretty hot here... I saw the high was 34° (93°f) but it was a couple degrees hotter down in the city I think. They were calling for thundershowers all day and I had held off on irrigating in the morning in anticipation of the rain.

By around 2pm after watching storm cells pass by North of us and not seeing much on the radar I could see the lawn was baking so I decided to get a bit of water on the lawn.

I sprayed 200 ml Kelp Grow and a splash of Plant XL humic/fulvic/trace/bacterial bio stim with an Ortho sprayer and watered it in lightly by hand for a while mostly just to cool it down.

Finally around 5pm a storm did find us, about 15 or 20 minutes of hard rain.

A bit cooler today, I thought I'd try a double mow for Canada Day. Mowing at max height for my mower - 2 15/16".

I need to practice more, straighten myself out a bit and get my lines a little more even... but I seem to lose track of where I'm at sometimes! Not to mention I still need to get lots of other parts clicking out there too... I'm definitely enjoying the mow though.

I noticed a handful of various small mushrooms in random spots around the lawn during the mow, spots I haven't seen mushrooms before. I'm taking that as a good sign that the soil is livening up, perhaps moisture is getting in to the soil better. I'm hoping the lawn will start degrading and turning over the thatch that seemed to have been built up when I took over.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Had to go away this week, so I was glad to see mild temperatures and rain in the weather reports as I didn't set my irrigation to run.

I've been mowing about every 3 days, but went a full week here.

Before:




After:





I made a mistake though and started my first pass near the oak tree on a low mower setting... I'm usually mowing at "10" but I scalped the hill by the tree when I started out at "6". Hopefully it recovers OK.

I noticed during the mow there are lots of different mushrooms in my lawn... I don't mind at all as I think it's a good sign, but it makes me wonder what other fungi there might be lurking that I don't appreciate...

I have prop 14.3 and Eagle 20ew available, but it's supposed to rain this afternoon so I plan to do a preventative spray tomorrow. Looking at the prop 14.3 label it lists application rates for various diseases from 0.5 oz to 4 oz per 1000 sqft.

For preventative applications I guess I should use the low end of the rate?

What do you guys do?


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Looking nice! Did you use the stripe kit? Nice stripes.

I have a tonne of mushrooms too. Should I be worried?


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks @SodFace.

I'm using the Toro striping kit.

I don't think mushrooms are anything to worry about, in fact I think it's good. They're helping break down organic matter, and I take it as a sign that there's activity in the soil. I think it's because of some of the amendments I've put down, stimulating the activity.

But I'm also wondering about the various bad fungi, and honestly I'm not sure if they thrive attacking turf under the same conditions, but since I have the fungicides for turf I'd like to spray and get ahead of it...


----------



## wollins (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi Misfit, BEAUTIFUL lawn! I actually stumbled across this thread searching for suppliers of DELUXE OVERSEED LS™ since I was impressed by the "marketing blurbs on it.  I'm new to this lawn game and I'd never before really thought about what types of seed I should get etc. I just bought the scotts stuff form the big box stores. lol

Anyways I have about 6000sq' here is Scarborough and my goal is to make a mini putt type "area" out of my 5000' back yard. I have a decent lawn but that's a whole nother level so I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Quick question ... have you ever tried Hydretain and if so what are your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

@wollins.

Hi, and thanks.

Your yard looks like great space, you'll have a lot of fun taking that lawn to the next level. There's lots of posters on here in the GTA that have putting grade surfaces and greensmowers and have posted their journeys to get there in their own lawn journals. I'm pretty new to the lawn game also and have been learning a lot from these guys, I'm sure you will too.

I didn't have any luck getting the LS product. I liked the sounds of it too, and they're only about 10 minutes from me so I thought that was the way to go, but General Seed was out, I also called some of their dealers who were all out too. I tried OSC seeds and their perennial rye blends are also sold out... So it looks like I'm going ahead with just the regular General Overseed blend next month. I think it will still be a better result than the Scotts seed I've used in the past. I'm looking forward to leveling and getting it down.

I did pick up Hydretain this year. It's my first year using it so I don't have a lot of experience with it, but I thought that I'd give it a try.

I applied the initial application of 9oz/1000sqft on June 21, looking back through my journal I think I have only watered once since then on June 25th, but it's been cool with so much rain too... I'm not sure it has had the conditions to really make a difference thus far.

I'll spray the 30 day maintenance amount next week or there abouts anyeay and we'll see how the summer weather goes... maybe check back after a heat wave and I can give you a better review.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Little bit of a problem at the bottom of my hill.

Would this be a type of rust?

I had planned to do a preventative fungicide spray last week but hurt my back and have been taking it easy.

I'm going to apply some propiconazole.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks like leaf spot.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks @doverosx.

Looks like that's listed on the propiconazole label. I'll give it a try at the label rate on the whole lawn.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Sprayed the PPZ 14.3 at 2oz/m this morning, had a ¼" of rain this evening.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Quickly read your post as "sprayed PPZ at 2:00am this morning" and thought wow, that's dedication! lol! Did you apply it as a preventative measure or do you have fungus issues?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

M1SF1T said:


> I really want to level the low points too.
> 
> Can I seed and put sand down at the same time? I'm still trying to wrap my head around for the best way/order to level would be. All at once? Bit at a time.


For area's where it would take a lot of sand to fill a depression I've had success driving a pitchfork in and moving back and forth before spreading sand. It fluffs up the turf a bit and the sand will move into the holes.
It's like fixing a dent from a ball on a golf green after a high pitch shot but on a larger scale.
You can do this several times a year to bring up the lowest areas without sanding the whole lawn.



I do this in spring and fall when the grass is in good health and growing quickly.

Your grass is looking great btw, I love your area.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

amartin003 said:


> Quickly read your post as "sprayed PPZ at 2:00am this morning" and thought wow, that's dedication! lol! Did you apply it as a preventative measure or do you have fungus issues?


That would be dedication, I'm not quite there... yet... LOL

Yeah I have a bit of fungus happening, maybe leaf spot @doverosx suggested.

I had wanted to spray a preventative a couple weeks back but was called away for work for a week and then hurt my back and was layed out for a week and indeed I had a problem surface... hopefully the PPZ helps, I see it's best to apply with another group of fungicide but I only have PPZ 14.3 and Eagle 20 EW which I understand are both group 3.

I'll probably alternate apps of these, drop my HOC slightly, and hope for the best.

If the US border opens sometime soon maybe I'll drive down and pick up a granular product, maybe azoxystrobin, or something similar I can work into the rotation, it's so expensive to ship these products though so I'm holding off and praying for now.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Canuck Mike said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to level the low points too.
> ...


Hey Mike, thanks.

I'm following your journal too and your grass is on another level!

Thanks for the tip. I've been working a bit of topsoil in every other week or so but will try to get more down next month at overseed time. I'll try your technique for sure.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Not many updates lately... been busy at work!

I've been mowing without the striper after the fungus. Also been a little sparser with the watering.

I mowed today and saw this, 2 spots.









I had a spot like these about 3 weeks ago which is still working itself out... I thought maybe somebody's dog peed and caused the burning since it was just up from the sidewalk... but now these ones are well into the lawn, not leash distance anyway... Could this be something else?


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

I haven't updated in a month.

Life got busy... I was away for a few weeks with the family, then back catching up on work....

Anyway. The lawn got pretty long while I was away but seemed mostly OK on my return.

I'm behind on where I wanted to be this fall with my planned leveling and overseed.

Unfortunately, with my schedule being jammed this month I realized leveling is out this year, but U wanted to do an overseed.

I cut the lawn down last week to a "6' on my mower, dethatched, and core aerated.

Today I scarified, raked out some thin areas, mowed at a "6" again, and blew it all out.

I put down 5 kgs. of General Seed Company overseed blend. ~5 lbs/1000.
20% Kentucky Bluegrass
20% Creeping Red Fescue
60% Turf Type Perennial Ryegrass

Then put down 20kg of Turf-Shark granular compost top dressing. ~20lbs/1000. I misread the bag and realize should have put down at twice the rate, but the nursery is closed today and I had to get this done.

A little bit budget, but I rolled it after it was all down with my Toro lawn striper. Obviously not as good as a big roller, but maybe better than nothing.

I'm starting with 10 minutes on my front sprinklers to water it in.

With my sprinkler controller I have up to six times I can run a program per day, In thinking ~8 minutes, 6 times daily until germination should be reasonable to keep things from drying out? Opinions?

Usually I water for about 40-50 minutes 2-3 times a week depending on weather.

Any other recommendations? I should be d doing to improve my results here?

Hoping to see this overseed take, fill in my patchy areas, and thicken things up.


----------



## Girls4green-beginner (Sep 21, 2020)

Newbie advice but the mushrooms could be overwatering or slope issues. I have overall slope issues but I've chosen to fix gradually over years (due to cost). I love after a rainfall to see where the rain travelled and repair low areas but I always know my focus needs to be on adding to my overall slope.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

@Girls4green-beginner 
Thanks for the comment.
I'm not worried about the mushrooms. They popped up a couple times this year and there weren't any adverse issues from them. I actually took them as a good sign.
Drainage is quite good and I tend to run on the dry side I think for watering.

----

The overseed hasn't gone as well as I hoped. We had a few big rains and I think it washed out some of the seed. I see a lot of sprouts on the side of the driveway and in the cracks of the sidewalk...

I'll reseed the thin areas and put down some more compost...


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

*2022*

First day of spring and back looking at the lawn.

My starting point this year is far ahead of last year which isn't saying much, but at least I don't have a giant dead area in the middle.

My lawn goals this year have changed as I've decided to move West in the next 1-2 years. I will forgo the leveling goals, I want to get my lawn healthier, thick, learn more to apply wherever the next place may be, and just have fun mowing.

To start this year I'm going to reseed some damaged areas, still freezing temperatures in the forecast tonight and later this week, but I picked up some seed already, General Seed's Quick Catch LS - 33% Slider LS™ Perennial Ryegrass, 33% Torsion LS™ Perennial Ryegrass, 34% Grand Slam GLD Perennial Ryegrass.

As soon as the freezing looks past us I plan to get it down, hopefully early next week.

I also plan to put some gypsum down along the walk way and driveway areas which get salted all winter. Not sure which product or timing is best, but I understand it will help the salt rinse out.

Starting point this year:


Neighbour's can't keep their car on their driveway:




Other than that... Just counting the days until the first mow and looking forward to following everyone else's journals this year.


----------



## woodhavenlawns (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice work. Did you get your seed down? I am by the lake in Oakville and considering overseeding as I've just taken over a new ~5ksqft lawn that needs some work. I have a bag of Hardilawn (mostly TTTF with some ryegrass) from Connon as we're pretty sandy. Would be interested in hearing about your fert schedule. I know there is a good place on the mountain that sells Nutrite products...


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I would hold on the gypsum and simply flush with good watering practices.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Since my last post, the lawn damage continued! I unfortunately had some Bell trucks feel they could drive on my lawn. Despite flagging my property line along the neighbour's driveway they just drove right over the flags while accessing that property for a new fiber line...





What are you going to do... maybe spike strips are in order...



woodhavenlawns said:


> Nice work. Did you get your seed down? I am by the lake in Oakville and considering overseeding as I've just taken over a new ~5ksqft lawn that needs some work. I have a bag of Hardilawn (mostly TTTF with some ryegrass) from Connon as we're pretty sandy. Would be interested in hearing about your fert schedule. I know there is a good place on the mountain that sells Nutrite products...


I did put seed (Quick Catch LS PRG) down on April 11 just in the above area requiring repair. I top dressed with a peat/compost mix. But with all the cold weather there hasn't been any germination.

I thought at the time we were through with the cold... I definitely didn't expect the recent snow! Soil temps are sitting around 47°f currently and we're supposed to see some warmer days over the next week... maybe I'll have to put down some more seed if I don't see anything happening.

I guess I don't have much of a schedule established for feeding, just throw down when I think it needs it!

So far this year, I applied 20 lbs. Sustane 8-2-4 last week which is an all organic product, slow release, and sprayed with a humic/kelp solution with the hose end sprayer.

I'd like to put down there rest of a bag of Scotts Green Max 27-0-2+fe that I have left over from last year, but I'm waiting for the repair seed to get started.

First mow was yesterday afternoon...

Here's the before and after.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

doverosx said:


> I would hold on the gypsum and simply flush with good watering practices.


Thanks doverosx. I ended up reading more on the subject and I was really on the fence about the gypsum, it seems there's conflicting opinions on its effectiveness... I'll hold off.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Update on the repair...

Noticed this morning lots of little sprouts coming up. So about 1.5 weeks to germination, but it's been cold! And we had a day of snow in there too so I'm surprised I had any success at all. I was thinking I might have to reseed.

Tomorrow (Sunday) is forecast to be the nicest day of the year so far, mid 20's and sunny, but by Tuesday we're supposed to be back into freezing overnights for a few days... hopefully I'll see some more germination by then and I'm plan to get that Scotts Green Max down after the cold weather clears.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Your lawn looks great for this time of year! I am still waiting for the salt damage to recover but mine Lawn is doing better than the rest of my neighborhood so I'll take it as a win so far.

I'll throw down prodiamine very soon.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks doverosx.

I'm pretty happy with the green up and where I'm at starting the year.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Out on the lawn today...

- sharpened my mower blade
- mowed @ 7
- edged
- threw down Scott's Green Max 27-0-2 @3.3 lbs/m ~ .89lbs N/m
- applied Hydretain with the dial-a-spray 9oz/m
- kelp grow @ 100ml/m
- effective microorganisms @ 100ml/m
- watered it all in for 30 minutes on my front rotors



I did some spot weed spraying earlier this week too, mostly on clover and oxalis, you can see some of my mistakes (brown spots) in the photo above... I'm trying a new mix with Par 3, triclopyr 4, and non-ionic surfacant. I made a mistake on my mix though as I burnt the turf in a few areas... I suspect I went too potent with the triclopyr.

The label states:
_Spot Treatment of Ornamental Turf
Mix ⅜ to ¾ ﬂuid ounces of Alligare Triclopyr 4 per 1000 square feet in enough water to provide uniform coverage of the target area and apply at any time broadleaf weeds are susceptible._

I decided to go about the middle of the rate, and for 1000 square foot coverage I thought 1 gallon H2O carrier and did my conversion on that...

I mixed 2 liters of solution, I used 8 ml triclopyr, ~.5oz/gallon.

Obviously too heavy as I didn't appreciate the difference with tank mixing with other herbicides at a rate of 1/2-1 pint per acre...

I think that would be .18 to .37 oz per 1000 sqft, so I'm too potent...


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Beauty of a day here today...

Applied prodiamine early this morning at the 3 month rate and watered in. Better late than never? I didn't apply it earlier this year as I had so many repair areas to reseed. I do have some crab grass starting in my trouble area, ie. along neighbour's driveway, I plan to hit with some quinclorac. That area was reseeded also and I noticed first sprouts a little over three weeks ago so maybe I'll give it another week before spraying.

Got out for a mow this afternoon. I'm up to "10" on my mower which is listed as 2 15/16".

Burnt spots from last week, except the 2 worst ones have mostly grown out/in...

Overall I'm pretty happy with where the lawn is at so far this year!


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Chefs kiss !

I still have not got my prodiamine down and I feel like a real degenerate!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

That is looking fiiiiiiiine!


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Chuuurles said:


> Chefs kiss !
> 
> I still have not got my prodiamine down and I feel like a real degenerate!


FEEL ASHAMED!


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Been mowing roughly weekly at 3" and have done a couple applications since my last updates.

last week:
- Straightline Liquid Iron 6% at label rate
- kelp/humic/fulvic solution with a hose end sprayer 
today: 
- 1/2 bag of Scott's Disease Ex (azoxystrobin) a little higher than the preventative rate 2.5lbs/m

I will spray PPZ next week too...

I think there's a little fungus pressure with the humidity and heat picking up, plus I had a bunch of mushrooms in my lawn last week... I don't have an issue with mushrooms, but if conditions are good for one fungus, probably others too...

I picked up a new sprayer:


Took it for a test run today, did a bucket test, works great! I look forward to not having to pump and be able to get these applications down quicker and more consistently.


----------



## JBC-1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Lawn is looking great!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Lawn is looking nice! I bought an electric sprayer last year and wish I had sooner!


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

I was away for 4 days came back to a dry dry lawn. We've have had some hot weather, 30-35°c (~86-95°f), daily and of course while I was away my irrigation failed.

I isolated the issue to a fault on one of the common wire runs which caused all zones to fail, but I've bypassed it and am back up and running.

Gave the lawn a deep water and it's looking a little better. I think I definitely have some disease coming in too, maybe leaf spot or brown patch?

Last week I put down Scott's Disease Ex (azoxy) at the preventative rate, would I be better to just top up to the curative rate with another application of that or spray another fungicide? I have Honor Guard PPZ 14.3 and Eagle 20 EW (Myclobutanil).





edit.
So I decided to spray the Eagle 20 EW at 1.2oz/m.

I go away again until next week and will probably do another application of the azoxy when I get back. Hopefully the irrigation doesn't break down on me again, it looks like more heat to continue through the weekend.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

SodFace said:


> Lawn is looking nice! I bought an electric sprayer last year and wish I had sooner!


Yeah... spray I just did was too easy and quick... manual pumping is no fun.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Applied another application of Disease Ex last week to bring my total application amount up to the curative rate.

Not a lot of growth, but cooler today so did a clean up mow.

I think the lawn looks a little flat.

Put down 24lbs. Sustane 8-2-4 organic fert:
https://www.sustane.com/products/landscape/sustane-8-2-4

~1lbs. N/M for some slow release and micros... maybe that will spruce it up.



I notice that my repair area. The area on the corner that gets driven over regularly by my neighbour and had the Bell truck sunk into it earlier this year is thriving. Thick and growing faster than the rest of my lawn, it seemed unfazed by the heat and irrigation break down...



I'm not sure if it's the seed mix? 33% Slider LS,
33% Torsion LS, 34% Grand Slam GLD Perennial Ryegrass blend? Or the peat mix I put down? Or starter fert I applied in that area only? Anyway... that was a difficult area the past 2 years... this year I wish my whole lawn was like that.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Just subscribed. It's great to follow journals that are close by to see how things are going with local conditions. I'm in Burlington.


----------



## numb3rs (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi, 
Do you notice the rhizomatous spreading of PRG of what GSC is claiming? 
How is their PRG holding up in the heat?
And where do you source your pre-emergent in Canada?


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

dksmc said:


> Just subscribed. It's great to follow journals that are close by to see how things are going with local conditions. I'm in Burlington.


Hey dksmc,

Thanks for stopping in. Absolutely, it's great to see how others are doing locally and there are some really great lawns in this forum in S.Ont to learn much from.

I haven't updated or been on the forum for a while. Summer was difficult at my place, irrigation issues, drought, fungus, I think a section of poa triv that checked out in the heat and looked horrible... 

But over the last month it started to come around. Dethatched and aerated, overseed/repair in a couple sections, and then getting on the blitz it was starting to look pretty good for me, almost thought I was ready to do another update here with the progress. 

Until I got what I suspect was a skunk foraging this week. 

Bugger dug up a ton of my lawn... I raked and blew it out but it's not looking so good... 

Late in the season, but I've put down some seed in the worst areas, did an imidacloprid application to control whatever he's after and .25#N/M spray to stoke some fill in. 

A bit counterintuitive to seed and put down N hard, but this PRG germinates quickly and I'm thinking if I push N and keep mowing I can get some fill in before the season ends from both the seed and growth of existing.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

numb3rs said:


> Hi,
> Do you notice the rhizomatous spreading of PRG of what GSC is claiming?
> How is their PRG holding up in the heat?
> And where do you source your pre-emergent in Canada?


Honestly I'm not sure how to tell if the LS PRG is LSing...

But what I can tell you is that the repair area along the neighbors driveway I did in the spring was the best part of my lawn all summer. Up until this year that has been my trouble area, bit this year it's thick and doing great. Is that the self repair/LS? Not sure... Also I'm not stick edging along there and it's overgrowing onto the driveway.

I got my pre-emerg from Florida.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Here's some pics from today:

Skunk digging:










Overall view:


----------

